# How much does the placenta weigh?



## Serene123

Trying to work out how much of my weight is baby + placenta lol


----------



## brownhairedmom

This is what it says in What To Expect:

Baby - 7 1/2 lbs
Placenta- 1 1/2 lbs
Aminotic Fluid- 2 pounds
Uterine Enlargement - 2 Pounds
Breast Tissue - 2 pounds
Blood Volume - 4 pounds
Fluids in Maternal tissue- 4 pounds
Maternal Fat stores - 7 pounds


That is if you gained 30 pounds. Approx weight. Hope it helps.


----------



## tinytoes

same as the baby? I may be wrong but i think i read that somewhere and was amazed!..


----------



## Serene123

Thank god LOL


----------



## tinytoes

tinytoes said:


> same as the baby? I may be wrong but i think i read that somewhere and was amazed!..

ooh looks like i was way off there:rofl: then!


----------



## xchelseax

you gain about 29 ppunds during pregnancy.

Approximate breakdown of a weight gain of 29 pounds

Blood 3 pounds 

Breasts 2 pounds 

Womb 2 pounds 

Baby 7.5 pounds 

Placenta 1.5 pounds 

Amniotic fluid 2 pounds 

Fat, protein & other nutrients 7 pounds 

Retained water 4 pounds 



found this info on www.marchofdimes.com

hope this kinda helps :)

xxx


----------



## Serene123

How much of it is likely to go shortly after labour.. :|

Oh how I'm looking forward to being a fatty all summer lol


----------



## Jules

30 pounds....That makes me feel a bit better..... so an extra stone so far has gone on my backside and thighs lol


----------



## Ema

Here 2 useful links

https://www.paternityangel.com/Preg_info_zone/Weight/CalcWeight.htm

https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-weight-gain-estimator

Hope this helps xx


----------



## AquaDementia

mine was 650 grams.


----------

